# Easy Strobe in series



## jorvackian (Aug 10, 2016)

I had an idea for my front yard involving a group of 10-12 light up scarecrow ghost shapes. I am visualizing an easy way to light would be small or cheap strobes wired like christmas lights that I could run in a series mode and also use the flicker hack. Any ideas on a ready made product like this before I go do the rabitt hole?


----------

